# Propane Cover Mod



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

Completed the Propane tank cover mod... We'll try them out this weekend! Got the idea from CAMP4FUN!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I did that on our 27RSDS and it was great. Getting the cover off to open the valves was a pain in the you know what!

Gary

PS...yours look much more professional than mine did!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Great job. But, since you did that because it's a pain to remove the cover to access the valves, I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'RE STILL CRANKING THAT BABY UP BY HAND!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I like this mod alot ... liked it when I first saw CAMP4FUN's job.

Everytime I remove/replace the covers and stretch/restretch the catches, I expect them to break (they take a beating in the elements up here and even the heavy-duty black rubber bungees rot pretty quickly!). This is one "real" mod we may actually do


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Good idea! My cover is only 2 1/2 years old and its got cracks and breaks all over.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice!
I want to try that one!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yours looks better then mine. They dont come in that tan color. I like the caulk around the edges, it blends right in. I may have to borrow that idea if I can find a match in color.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so where do we buy those hatches?








I definetly need to do this one


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Ok, so where do we buy those hatches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our dealer has them....so I'll bet Camping World does too.


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Ok, so where do we buy those hatches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our dealer has them....so I'll bet Camping World does too.
[/quote]
I bought the deck plates at boaters world. They were about $12.99 a piece. 
http://www.boatersworld.com/product/166610071msk.htm

I used Arrow 3/16" diameter, Long rivets from Home Depot. It was very easy to do, CAMP4FUN had layed it out step by step!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=4424&hl=

Most expensive part might be the 4 3/8" or so drill bit if you do not already have one.

We'll let you know how it works, were heading up to Harper's Ferry KOA in about an hour to camp for the weekend!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

That looks very frofessional.

Nice work


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> That looks very frofessional.
> 
> Nice work


Thanks.

BTW, camping trip was interesting, this mod was worth the time (about an hour to complete) and effort. Highly recommend!!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15954

You can get them in tan (or beige rather). Above is a link explaining how I found a company that sells them.

Mike


----------



## blaineboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15954
> 
> You can get them in tan (or beige rather). Above is a link explaining how I found a company that sells them.
> 
> Mike


Do you still have to take off cover to hitch up and unhitch. The WD bar hook up is partially coverd by my cover. Taking on and off is what beats up my cover so bad.


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

blaineboy said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15954
> 
> You can get them in tan (or beige rather). Above is a link explaining how I found a company that sells them.
> 
> Mike


Do you still have to take off cover to hitch up and unhitch. The WD bar hook up is partially coverd by my cover. Taking on and off is what beats up my cover so bad.
[/quote]
Not in my case. Only time I will need to remove the cover is when I fill the propane tanks, or need to replace the battery.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm afraid to do the Mod. I tailgate alot and too many drunks around. They might get em confused as a double seated port-a-john.














Maybe if there was a type of locking mechanism. i do like the mod though. by the way how did you keep the rust off your rubber holdems.


----------



## camp2run (Jun 15, 2007)

Getting ready to do this mod, I found the beckson deck plates for $4, plus 3.xx shipping for a pair. The are overstock, some with interesting labels, but will do the job (I specially like the one that says fuel shutoff under, but apparently it's in poly and caulking might not stick to it).

Anyway, if you are interested, here's the link http://www.beckson.com/dp40.html


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I may have to borrow that idea if I can find a match in color.


Try your dealer to color match the caulk. They should be able to get some of the color matched silicone caulk that the factory uses when they caulk along the trim strip that run the length of the trailer. I believe they are a real close color.

Or you could try clear silicone - although it might attract a lot of grime, just behing your TV.

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

camp2run said:


> Getting ready to do this mod, I found the beckson deck plates for $4, plus 3.xx shipping for a pair. The are overstock, some with interesting labels, but will do the job (I specially like the one that says fuel shutoff under, but apparently it's in poly and caulking might not stick to it).
> 
> Anyway, if you are interested, here's the link http://www.beckson.com/dp40.html


You could also paint them to match the cover. I did and it looks pretty good. I used a plastic enamel called Garden Stone by American Tradition. Below is a link of what the hatches looked like after painting.

Link

Mike


----------

